# I am an idiot



## crickleymal (Feb 3, 2011)

I set up a caving trip last night down Meeks entrance in Wigpool iron mine, specifically to take pictures as it's very pretty down there. It's about ten years since I've been there and I was really looking forward to it. We wriggled into the rather tight entrance and got to a point where I could take some snaps of the people following me. Unpack the camera and found that I'd forgotten to put the SD card back in after unloading the last lot of photos.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 3, 2011)

Never take one out, I upload from the camera plus I take a spare SD card.


----------



## tommo (Feb 3, 2011)

I always carry spare cards with me just incase, u never know the card your using could get errors or stop working  at least it won't happen again lol


----------



## recrudesce (Feb 3, 2011)

I did that ! Went to take pictures of a Spitfire flypast at the local marina, and left my SD card at home 

I now have a camera strap that has an card pouch on it, and have a further 5-6 in a little wallet in my camera case. I'm never without my SD cards now.

Makes you feel a bit stupid doesn't it ?


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 3, 2011)

recrudesce said:


> I did that ! Went to take pictures of a Spitfire flypast at the local marina, and left my SD card at home
> 
> I now have a camera strap that has an card pouch on it, and have a further 5-6 in a little wallet in my camera case. I'm never without my SD cards now.
> 
> Makes you feel a bit stupid doesn't it ?



That it does. There was a short period of swearing, followed by a rather longer one of muttering


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, I once walked up a very long, steep hill which took me about an hour. Got to the top and stopped for a breather, reached for my camera...and found I wasn't wearing it! Walked all the way back down and home to fetch it then out and up the hill again...by which time it was too late to do the 'splore I was after, so I snapped a couple of views then went home again.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 3, 2011)

Worst I had was flat battery on my DSLR but lucky I had the compact on me.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 3, 2011)

crickleymal said:


> That it does. There was a short period of swearing, followed by a rather longer one of muttering



As long as it didn't then proceed to a lengthy bout of "waving your arms about and shouting", I think you're probably ok.


----------



## RiF (Feb 4, 2011)

I've done the same, when I went to Spar Rake :'(


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2011)

One adage I learnt from being a gigging musician, which I apply to urbex too (Queue Mr Meagi voice)

"To have one of something is to have none of something, 
To have two of something is to have one of something"

It's true too, you should always expect something to break!


----------



## smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> One adage I learnt from being a gigging musician, which I apply to urbex too (Queue Mr Meagi voice)
> 
> "To have one of something is to have none of something,
> To have two of something is to have one of something"
> ...



excellent adage....likewise.. a new spare torch is no use if its in the kitchen cupboard..well...not if yer down a cave when you need it...
...I gaffa tape spare batteries to my torch and always have a couple of slim pencil type torchs in my pocket whenever going underground.....any light is better than none, cos you haven't expirienced 'dark' til you've been underground with no light at all....


----------



## Bunk3r (Feb 4, 2011)

my laptop came with a dummy sd card in the slot, so when i have the camera card in the computer I leave the dummy card somewhere obvious so I see it when packing away (which reminds me the proper card is still in the laptop).


----------



## Zotez (Feb 4, 2011)

On my first trip to the Courage Brewery I convinced myself that I wouldnt need my camera because we wouldnt get in. We only found the bloody door open!


----------



## gingrove (Feb 4, 2011)

On holiday last year I got to the bottom of the Grand Canyon Caverns only to find that my camera battery only had enough juice for 3 shots and the spare was 200 feet above in the car! We've all done it (at least I hope that I'm not the only one)


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2011)

gingrove said:


> On holiday last year I got to the bottom of the Grand Canyon Caverns only to find that my camera battery only had enough juice for 3 shots and the spare was 200 feet above in the car! We've all done it (at least I hope that I'm not the only one)



That's nothing, I spent 5 hours at the Grand Canyon and didnt even see it! I was stood on the glass observation platform that hangs over the side at the visitors centre and could see nothing at all. Bloody fog. =/


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah yes the camera with no SD I remember it well. I have done this more than once 

Best camera incident I know of was at Farnborough Airshow in 1988. My mate was happliy shooting away all day turned to me and said "this film seems to be lasting I have taken about 60 on a 36 exposure good eh"

Have a look in the camera Pete - you guessed it no film


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 5, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Ah yes the camera with no SD I remember it well. I have done this more than once
> 
> Best camera incident I know of was at Farnborough Airshow in 1988. My mate was happliy shooting away all day turned to me and said "this film seems to be lasting I have taken about 60 on a 36 exposure good eh"
> 
> Have a look in the camera Pete - you guessed it no film



My Aunt & Uncle once forgot to put a film in their camera while on holiday, but only realised toward the end.

My Mum also managed to loose a load of holiday snaps by getting an exposed film confused with a new one, & thought the tongue of film had been wound inside by accident.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 5, 2011)

Epic fail there mate.

I always carry atleast one spare memory card (usually two) because in the past I have had them 'die' on me


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 6, 2011)

Not somthing you wanna happen im sure and now it has to you i very much doubt it will ever again 
Lessons tobe learnt for sure 

SK


----------



## night crawler (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah back in the days of film My late day bought a new camera but passed away before useing it, I thought there was film in it and started snapping away then after 36 shots realsed there was no film in it. Good old dad had the last laugh.


----------



## Haryer (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess its Barka, although I could be wrong. 
BTW Not an idiot question, but I never gave it much thought.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

My brother did that yesterday, luckily my camera has two.


----------



## kathyms (Feb 17, 2011)

*film*

i had probs once when i was doing a wedding, i did the pics outside but when it came to the signing of register it packed up. i allways take 2 camras so changed over but it still made me feel stupid.


----------

